# Ferry update



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Many ask about ferry traffic from Europe to Cyprus and some changes is made for the Salamis Lines traffic between Athens and Limassol so I thought be a good idea to make the info up to date.

Salamis runs a ring-line starting in Lavrio harbour outside Athens, Greece and then go Limassol, Haifa, Israel, Alexandria, Egypt and then back to Lavrio. The ship has no fixed timetable and times depend on how the trip flows in the different harbours.

The crossing time from Lavrio to Limassol is about 42 hours. The company appreciate if no drivers come with the cars, the facilities for passengers are very bad. But they are used to handle driver less vehicles so its not a problem

The crossing time from Limassol to Lavrio is about 4 days and passengers are not allowed to leave the ship during harbour stops.

We pay 900 euro oneway for up to 6 meter plus 180 euro for the driver. 

A better solution is to send the car alone and fly to Larnaca from Athens. Its cheaper then the ferry and give 1,5 day extra in Cyprus. The car can then be picked up when it arrives in Limassol. We will use this solution from now.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Anders.
I will make this a sticky post so that it stays at the top pf the page.
That will save people asking questions about ferries over and over again.

Veronica


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Just an update.

For the moment the ferry goes 2 times a week from Lavrio/Athens.

Mondays and Thursdays

Times can be changed depending on unloading time in Haifa


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

*New Update*

Salamis Lines have updated there fleet of ships

The 2 new ships ALIOS and ATHLOS are much better but still freighters.

It is now also possible to find a timetable on the Salamis website for one month ahead. But be aware that this times can easily change depending on loading or unloading problems or strejks in Greece. 

Allways call the office in Limassol to check the schedule

Here is the link to the timetable

Salamis International


----------



## Peter_Madtakid (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

The 2 new ships are as said before much better. Better cabins and really good food.

But timetable is a problem. For some reason the freight to Cyprus has gone down a lot and the ships now only sail if there is enough bookings. Our driver had to wait from Friday to Monday in Greece and then the same in Limassol. And ofc he was unlucky and came when it rained as worst.

So if you want to use the ferry, also plan a backup with hotel if you have to wait. The ships should go Monday and Friday but can change.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Any updates on this? We are thinking of taking our car to greece over the summer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

theresoon said:


> Any updates on this? We are thinking of taking our car to greece over the summer.


Hi!

It normally goes twice a week from Limassol to Lavrio outside Athens The new ships are quite ok. You can call to their office in Limassol and ask when they go. You also need to book, they have only a few cabins

Anders

1, G. Katsounotos Str., P.O.Box 50531
3607, Lemesos
Cyprus
3607

[email protected]
+357 25860600
+357 25342600


----------



## ARG0S (Mar 14, 2013)

i think 1080 € are too much, or ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

ARG0S said:


> i think 1080 € are too much, or ?


I always went with a Mb sprinter and we paid 900 € one way and 180 for the driver. The problem is that they know they have no real compertition. But if you dont mind spend a day more you should be able to go with Grimaldi. Same ship that go to Southhampton. They also stop in Athens and its cheaper. We pay in end of this month 1180 from Italy to Limassol with 1 car and to people including cabin and all food for 7 days

And a much better ferry. The go once a week

Anders


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## worldlywanderer (Dec 12, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Many ask about ferry traffic from Europe to Cyprus and some changes is made for the Salamis Lines traffic between Athens and Limassol so I thought be a good idea to make the info up to date.
> 
> Salamis runs a ring-line starting in Lavrio harbour outside Athens, Greece and then go Limassol, Haifa, Israel, Alexandria, Egypt and then back to Lavrio. The ship has no fixed timetable and times depend on how the trip flows in the different harbours./quote]
> 
> Is it not time the green line was recognised for what it is? Usually, the presence of customs officials indicates a border, except in Cyprus. Providing Grimaldi with a captive audience for car transport to the RoC is, at least, contrary to the spirit of free enterprise.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

worldlywanderer said:


> Vegaanders said:
> 
> 
> > Many ask about ferry traffic from Europe to Cyprus and some changes is made for the Salamis Lines traffic between Athens and Limassol so I thought be a good idea to make the info up to date.
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

worldlywanderer said:


> Vegaanders said:
> 
> 
> > Many ask about ferry traffic from Europe to Cyprus and some changes is made for the Salamis Lines traffic between Athens and Limassol so I thought be a good idea to make the info up to date.
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

Veronica said:


> worldlywanderer said:
> 
> 
> > Please do not take this thread off topic. This is not the place to start discussing the politics of the island.
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Veronica said:
> 
> 
> > worldlywanderer said:
> ...


----------

